#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-05
<BlueT_> @@
<acman> ooxx...
 * acman 想睡覺
<Hugo> 好悶
<Hugo> 網管 把IRC的封包都drop 調
<Guest58961> 只能用web上
<acman> Hugo: 我們 MIS 也是啊
<Guest58961> 該如何才能上freenode
<acman> Hugo: 只 allow 80/443/25/110
<Guest58961> 從xchat可以設定否?
<acman> Guest58961: 這個我就不知道了
<Guest58961> 我剛想用免費VPN 也不行   
<Guest58961> 想用tor也不行 $$@%$%@
<Guest58961> 所以您也是用web上?
<acman> 不是~~
<acman> IDC 的歸我管, office的歸 MIS管, MIS 不能管我連 IDC
<Guest58961> soga
<Guest58961> 從IDC連出去@@?
<acman> 是啊
<acman> Guest58961: 我是連到我家的 ubuntu上面啦,家裡是一直掛著的
<Guest58961> 感恩 XD
<Guest58961> 用teamviewer 連?
<acman> Guest58961: 在外面有 server的話可以把 ssh 開在mis能過的port,就好啦
<acman> 當然不是,用 ssh就好啦
<Guest58961> soga!
<Guest58961> thanks dude
<acman> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=42030&forum=30&post_id=198496#forumpost198496  <---我不知不覺就錯過這個了
<BlueT_> acman: 來我懷裡睡吧
<Guest58961> it's fine 
<Guest58961> 還不錯啦 
 * acman 醒了
<BlueT_> Guest58961: 可以找台機器掛 IRC 呀 :p
<Guest58961> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Guest58961> 現在用這個連 XD
<BlueT_> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<BlueT_> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002.
<BlueT_> Guest58961: 這些 port 全都被鎖了？ @@
<BlueT_> Guest58961: 要用 Tor 的話，這邊有資訊 http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<Guest58961> 我家MIS 跟我說 她們drop掉IRC 的封包
<Guest58961> @@
<hugokuo2> ok
<hugokuo2> TOR我試了一段時間 連不上
<hugokuo2> 連TOR都連不出去 XD
<acman> keyword: irc + proxy + ssl , 不過這也是要自己有台 server在外面
<hugokuo2> 懂哩
<acman> 其實你外面有台 server , 那要上 irc的方法就太多了
<hugokuo2> 願聞其詳
<acman> 族繁不及備載
<acman> orz
<Jeit> 我用SSL VPN連回家,只要不鎖443都能用
<acman> 這倒真的不是開玩笑, 方法真的太多
<Jeit> 一般公司不太會鎖80跟443的
<Stranger> 用google app engine
<Stranger> 已經有人寫好了
<Jeit> 如果家里沒辦法架server,可以去申請Amazon EC2,雖然免費流量不多,掛irc應該ok
<Jeit> 真的要鑽,方法真的很多XDDD
<acman> 這是恐怖平衡啊, MIS 你不管我, 我就不幫別人鑽
<acman> 少管一個人總比要抓全公司輕鬆多了
<hugokuo2> 理解了 今天回家用看看 剛好有一台爛桌機
<hugokuo2> 謝謝各味喔
<Jeit> 我是開vm連出去,一些控管軟體也可以裝,SSL VPN內容加密,網路fw、proxy、ips之類的也管不到XD
<jjhuang> Journalized filesystem 可以讓我得到相同檔名但是更舊的檔案嗎？
<BlueT_> jjhuang: 你需要的應該是 version controll 吧？ XD
<jjhuang> BlueT_: Yup, I know. 我需要的是 version controlled file system :D
<Kandu> jjhuang: 或者 lvm 也可以
<BlueT_> jjhuang: http://eglug.org/node/4089
<BlueT_> jjhuang: BtrFS 的話要自己用 snapshot
<BlueT_> jjhuang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versioning_file_system#Linux
<jjhuang> BlueT_: 了解，謝謝
<jjhuang> 我還是裝 Lion 好了，哈哈 XD
<BlueT_> jjhuang: 還有 Wizbit, 不過官網現在好像上不去
<BlueT_> jjhuang: Lion 有 solution?
<jjhuang> 有啊，MacOSX 10.7 Lion 內建 versioning file system
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-06
<BlueT_> so... morning?
<rextsai> blah
<jjhuang> rextsai: hi
<jjhuang> rextsai: 只是想請問您還有在玩 gnuradio 嗎？
<rextsai> jjhuang: No.
<jjhuang> rextsai: Got it. Thanks.
<BlueT_> @@
<medicalwei> OwO
<medicalwei> 有人會寫 GTK+ 嗎 OwO? 一事相求
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 什麼事？
<maxwux> 測試
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 沒事了，找到怎麼把選單的 Alt+n 快捷鍵關掉的方法
<FourDollars> medicalwei: Good job
<fitha> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-07
<maxwux> 真的是不論何時都有一堆人掛在這裡耶 
<Jeit> 我是irc新手，用xchat一直會被伺服器切斷連線是那裡出了問題了嗎?
<FourDollars> Jeit: Try http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tw
<maxwux> http://www.facebook.com/questions/1992220569863/   可以幫我頭個票嗎？LINUX桌面環境的投票 
<DaBao> Jeit:  试试8001的端口
<BlueT_> maxwux: 一定要的呀 (Y) XD
<BlueT_> # 09:22 < maxwux> 真的是不論何時都有一堆人掛在這裡耶 
<fitha> i want to need the vmworkstation for linux 7.1.4 ,,the key
<fitha> who can help me
<maxwux> gnome的票數還真多阿......
<maxwux> 沒想到kde跟unity的票數居然是不相上下的 
<FourDollars> maxwux: 那種投票只是投爽的不能代表全體的統計
<maxwux> FourDollars： 其實我也知道，不過，還是想知道大部分的人是用什麼桌面，這個問卷我是到處丟才收集到現在的99票，(泣...
<FourDollars> maxwux: 是啊~ 反正就是投爽的~ 不用把結果看的太重要~ :P
<maxwux> 我IRC不太熟，請問一下對方的ID是直接用打的嗎？還是有更快速的方法？
<maxwux> FourDollars：我IRC不太熟，請問一下對方的ID是直接用打的嗎？還是有更快速的方法？
<FourDollars> maxwux: 我只是打上 m 然後按下 Tab 自動補齊
<maxwux> FourDollars: 原來如此，感謝
<FourDollars> maxwux: ;)
<maxwux> FourDollars: 之前是因為聽人說在台灣KDE用的人較少，所以才想設計個投票來問問看，看來KDE真的沒那麼多人用，哈
<FourDollars> maxwux: 那只是跟你有連結的網絡看起來是這樣的結果
<FourDollars> maxwux: 並不表示 KDE 是否真的使用族群較少，除非你的抽樣誤差算的出來。
<maxwux> 恩恩我確實算不出來，不過來投票的人大多數都是跟我無關的人，例如現在在IRC裏面的人，或者在UBUNTU論壇以及PTT LINUX版的人 
<maxwux> FourDollars: 不過那裡有數據可以知道現在的桌面環境使用比例嗎？？？
<FourDollars> maxwux: 你有唸過統計學嗎？
<maxwux> FourDollars: 我只知道一點點，並不熟 
<FourDollars> maxwux: 我完全沒唸過~ 哈~ :P
<maxwux> FourDollars: Orz....
<FourDollars> 總之我想表達的是這樣的統計只是好玩而已啦~ 不要拿來當作某某事情的證據~ 因為沒有科學的基礎來支撐~
<maxwux> 恩恩，說的也是....
<fitha> vm key 7.1.4 for linux
<maxwux> 想問一下，為什麼很多linuxer都用irc做溝通工具呢？
<fitha> 不知道
<FourDollars> maxwux: 方便?
<maxwux> FourDollars:  方便？？？？IRC不是已經是老摳摳的東西了嗎？現在很多微網誌都可以做到即時溝通吧？我不太懂為什麼非要用IRC呢？
<FourDollars> maxwux: IRC 最好是老摳摳的東西啦~ :P
<maxwux> FourDollars: IRC 在1988年被發明出來，我小時候就聽過IRC的名字了 
<medicalwei> 歷久彌新
<medicalwei> XD
<FourDollars> maxwux: 但是它一直都是很好用的~ 從以前到現在都一直很好用~ :)
<medicalwei> 跟 newsgroup 一樣的意味嗎
<maxwux> FourDollars: 我記得跟gopher一樣的時代的東西，我小時候好像有玩過
<Jeit> 因為沒有更好用的東西被發明出來吧
<Jeit> 設計簡單易用，重點是command line也可以上
<medicalwei> Jeit: 我覺得是習慣問題居多？
<medicalwei> 就跟為什麼現在很多人都在用 Windows 是一樣的意味
<Jeit> 很多工作都只用command line的
<Stranger> 小时候，奇迹是一个柔软的奶瓶，三聚氰氨在里面，良心在外面；
<Stranger> 长大后，奇迹是一座燃烧的礼堂，孩子在里面，领导在外里面；
<Stranger> 再后来，奇迹是一辆着火的大巴，人在里面，救生锤在外面；
<Stranger> 到现在，奇迹是一节血迹斑驳的车厢，你在里面，铲车在外面。
<Jeit> 我也是用沒多久啊，一堆大神都在上面，要找大神問問題比較方便XD
<medicalwei> 不過話說回來，在聊天室裡面貼長文沒有方便的方法
<Stranger> IRC有歷史 但不代表他舊了 線上遊戲這麼紅 也有用到IRC的技術
<maxwux> Jeit: 如果是為了command line我倒是可以接受這個理由 
<medicalwei> Stranger: 不過我們想討論的不是技術，而是直接使用這回事…
<medicalwei> 有些遊戲是直接接 IRC 是沒錯…
<medicalwei> (osu)
<Stranger> 直接使用是大哉問吧..那可以問為什麼好多人開始用觸控手機...為什麼還是有人堅持用鍵盤手機呢
<medicalwei> Stranger: 所謂鍵盤手機是英文鍵盤還是數字鍵… OwO?
<maxwux> 我只是不太懂，明明現在就有很多很易用的WEB工具，像是PLURK FB，為什麼IRC到現在還會被保留，而且還這麼多人在用，真的不太懂 
<Stranger> 只要能夠用 就會被一直用
<maxwux> 現在的手機可以上各種網頁，但是能上IRC嗎？？
<medicalwei> Stranger: 就跟 Windows 是一樣的意思嗎？
<medicalwei> maxwux: 我都在手機上面上 terminal…
<medicalwei> 我曾經用過 Java J2ME 的 IRC Client
<Jeit> plurk跟fb比較像討論串，而不是聊天室
<medicalwei> 聊天室可以有主題，像這裡就是：
<medicalwei>  Ubuntu@Taiwan 正體中文使用者社群 | UTC+8, UTF-8 | ubuntu-tw.org | launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Jobs: http://0rz.tw/zM9gU | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg  
<Stranger> 也可離題啊
<medicalwei> Stranger: 但是是圍繞在一個主題下
<Jeit> 討論串跟聊天室的功能不太一樣
<medicalwei> Stranger: 當然也可以亂跑
<Jeit> 連bbs都能活那麼久了，你看那精美的PTT
<maxwux> 但是如果說到聊天室，以前也流行過網頁聊天室，怎麼就沒被LINUXER給用力推呢？
<medicalwei> maxwux: IRC 可以做到網頁聊天室
<Jeit> 因為網頁= =
<maxwux> Jeit: BBS的盛行聽說是台灣特有的現象 
<Stranger> 有啊 出現很多次一夜情的豆豆聊天室
<Stranger> 被推得很厲害
<Jeit> 網頁的意思就是要有desktop environment，要有browser
<medicalwei> Jeit: 不用喔 OwO
<Jeit> 除非是像chrome os那樣
<medicalwei> 不過要有 browser 倒是真的
<medicalwei> w3m
<Jeit> 恩
<maxwux> Stranger:  對啦！一夜情聊天室確實都是WEB介面，只是LINUX也可以，不懂的是，為什麼要堅持使用IRC 
<medicalwei> maxwux: 如果只把 IRC 當作是一種 protocol
<medicalwei> 可以有不同的包裝
<Jeit> 沒有堅持，只是適者生存
<medicalwei> 那這個問題便變得不是這麼重要…
<maxwux> command line也是有lynx這種瀏覽器呀 
<Jeit> 現在網頁聊天室比較式微了，可是IRC還在
<Jeit> 就代表一定有他好用的地方
<maxwux> 對阿！我就不太懂為什麼IRC還在WEB聊天室卻會消失 
<maxwux> IRC一定有過人處，但是是什麼？？
<medicalwei> maxwux: 如果 web 聊天室的本質是 irc
 * medicalwei 推測中…
<maxwux> http://www.livinginternet.com/r/rp.htm
<maxwux> 我是有看到這篇
<maxwux> 不過不太懂他的論點
<maxwux> 我唯一想到就是前面提到的command line吧 
<maxwux> 也許所有的平台都有支援
<maxwux> 也不會受限於瀏覽器
<maxwux> IRC幾乎可以被所有的平台支援，也有各式各樣的CLIENT
<maxwux> 所以他才能活這麼久，不被時代淘汰吧 
<Jeit> 就像telnet不死一樣XD
<maxwux> Jeit: 沒錯沒錯 
<maxwux> medicalwei: 手機上的terminal不會難用嗎？
<Jeit> 出門在外，一定要用的話，管他難不難用XD
<maxwux> 看來 medicalwei 的工作一定相當忙碌 :P
<Jeit> <--網管人員的痛苦，出門在外，最好有連網的工具在，不然一通電話叫你回公司，正在休假就搞笑了
<louie> 不過還好 android 的 terminal emulator 還可以用 tab 來補字 :-D
<maxwux> Jeit: 是阿是阿！不過如果有輪班就比較不會遇到這種事了 
<Jeit> 那得你的職務代理人夠強，不用打來問東問西，到最後還不如自己連回去弄比較快Orz
<maxwux> 所以我都裝弱，他們就會去找強的那位了 :P
<Jeit> 要把SOP搞好，一直裝弱可是會被砍的XDDD
<maxwux> 還好啦！我也沒那麼白爛，只是有時候真的很機車，例如清晨4點叫MIS去修理印表機這種事 
<maxwux> 我就直接掛電話 
<maxwux> 真的覺得，神經病 
<Jeit> MIS修啥印表機QQ，那個不是call廠商來弄嗎?
<FourDollars> maxwux: 你是不是把 Desktop 投票的 LXDE 給刪掉啦~
<maxwux> 沒耶！有兩個LXDE都還在，我沒動他 
<FourDollars> maxwux: 嗯嗯
<FourDollars> maxwux: 我原本有看到兩個人投 LXDE 再 reload 就沒看到人了~ @_@a
<maxwux> Jeit: 印表機那件事說到就覺得有氣，因為我們公司並不是24小時都有人，也是8:30~17:30的一般公司
<maxwux> 但是那天因為公司在趕一份文件，趕著當天早上9點要從台中送到台北 
<maxwux> 一堆人整晚不睡覺就在趕文件 
<maxwux> 印到印表機沒墨水還過熱當機
<Jeit> 噗
<maxwux> 早上4點打電話來叫我，我被吵起床當然很不爽，披頭就罵人了
<medicalwei> >w<
<medicalwei> 喵只是學生
<maxwux> 然後電話掛掉、關機、繼續睡 
<Jeit> 重點是MIS不應該負責印表機啊，那個應該是總務要用的吧
<Jeit> 還是你們公司把MIS當總務用XD
<maxwux> 後來8點到公司才發現怎麼一堆人在辦公室在忙？
<maxwux> 一問之下才知道原來在趕文件
<maxwux> 然後另外一個比較衰的
<maxwux> 6點就被叫來
<maxwux> 也是看一看，然後說過熱，要等一下才能印 
<medicalwei> 原來 MIS 這麼辛苦 (worship)
<maxwux> Jeit: 很多公司都把MIS當總務...唉...
<Jeit> 還很多公司當打雜的
<maxwux> 只能說看老闆有沒有sense吧 
<medicalwei> louie: Ctrl+I = tab
<maxwux> 修印表機其實還有沾到邊
<Jeit> 我聽過去幫老闆家修電話的
<maxwux> 換電燈泡、開車當司機也叫MIS就很扯了 
<Jeit> 那真的是當總務用了XD
<medicalwei> Jeit: 網路電話一類的嗎 OwO;
<Jeit> 不是，一般電話
<medicalwei> 嗯…OwO
<Jeit> 好像會網路就會電話一樣XD
<maxwux> FourDollars: 呃，我的proxy 掛掉了我看一下，我沒刪投票
<louie> medicalwei: 呵呵，我的 android 沒有實體鍵盤說，不過可以用 volume up + t 來當 tab
<medicalwei> louie: Volume 鍵那隻程式會被當作字體縮放不是嗎 
<medicalwei> 你用的是哪隻 OwO
 * medicalwei consolebot
<louie> 我也不知道耶，我的是 garmin-asus a50
<medicalwei> louie: console 程式 OwO;
<medicalwei> 喔，是 connectbot
<maxwux> FourDollars: LXDE還在一個3票一個1票
<louie> medicalwei: 喔，了解，原來是 consolebot
<louie> medicalwei: 沒有 consolebot，是不是 ConnectBot
<maxwux> http://www.facebook.com/questions/1992220569863/   樓上的投過票了嗎？
<louie> 樓上的是指我 ?? :-D
<maxwux> 如果是IT公司，MIS的工作就會比較清楚，如果是金融業或者傳產，MIS=總務 
<medicalwei> louie: 是…OwO
<medicalwei> 我打錯了（好容易搞混
 * medicalwei 沒有 facebook TwT
<medicalwei> 實際上是不太喜歡啦 OwO;
<maxwux> 很多人不喜歡FB，其實我也沒有很喜歡 
<maxwux> 不過最近FB把發文的隱私有做的好一點了，在上面訐詨同事就不用怕了，哈哈哈 
<louie> 沒錯，實際上我也很少上 facebook 的
<Jeit> FB...我都用來揪團跟玩遊戲用的
<maxwux> 因為我不玩遊戲，所以FB是用來交友的 
<maxwux> 不過因為隱私的問題我大多的活動也都在PLURK上 
<maxwux> FB只加認識的朋友，同事就不加 
<Jeit> 同事太危險XDDD
<Jeit> 基本只有離職後才會加
<maxwux> 其實主管才危險 
<Jeit> 主管是拒絕往來戶
<maxwux> 跟同事一起同仇敵慨訐詨主管的時候其實還蠻爽的 
<Jeit> 怕有內奸啊
<maxwux> 不過我也都是加離職同事就是了，哈哈哈阿 
<maxwux> 是阿！內奸最可怕 
<Jeit> 年紀大了比較怕死
 * medicalwei >w<
<Kandu> maxwux: google+ 的「圈子」適合這樣的情況吧
<Jeit> 可惜玩的人不多，我很喜歡他的設定
<maxwux> Kandu: 我是有g+的帳號，不過我沒什麼在用他，畢竟SNS還是以朋友為主，朋友在哪，主力就在哪 
<maxwux> G+還是得要有更多的誘因才能吸引人從別的地方出走到G+吧 
<louie> 剛看到原來有公司將 google+ 的內容整合在一起，看看吧
<louie> http://tw.journalplus.net/  台灣的版面 (那個影片不錯 :-D)
<Jeit> fb是因為game和application，如果想要吸引人，至少不能做的比fb差
<maxwux> 我怎麼看到是那個摸千人胸部的影片？
<louie> yes, 我就是說那個影片不錯啊 ;-)
<maxwux> 不知道他是怎麼說服那些人的 
<Jeit> 還有被打巴掌的XD
<louie> 我也很納悶，不過看他們的表情滿好玩的
<Jeit> 聽說他是一個搞笑藝人，所以認識他的人還蠻多的
<louie> l
<BlueT_> k
<Stranger> http://www.sogi.com.tw/product/productInfo.aspx?pno=8517
<Stranger> 手機王在衝瀏覽率?
<louie> wow
<Jeit_> er...看看就好XD
<Tiger0319> Yoooooooooooooooo
<BlueT_> Tiger0319: XD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-08
<hugokuo> morning
<BlueT_> morning
<medicalwei> morning OwO
<louie> morning ^_^
<jjhuang> 有人在 Ubuntu 用過 Andes 的 toolchain 嗎？
 * BlueT_ nope
<fitha> http://dl.google.com/android/android...8-linux_86.tgz
<fitha> http://dl.google.com/android/android...8-linux_86.tgz
<fitha> 帮帮哦下载一下哇
<fitha> download
<fitha> i can not download
<BlueT_> fitha: 這個 url 不完整吧？
<Jeit> 有人用中華的網路嗎？怪怪的
<CrBoy> 怎麼怪？
<Jeit_> google不行,yahoo跟facebook可以
<CrBoy> Jeit_: 我Google.com沒問題
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-09
<maxwux> tw.msn.com 和 www.hotmail.com 大家上的去嗎？
<maxwux> google dns和hinet dns都解析不到？？？
<Jeit> me, too~~
<Jeit> hotmail連不上
<HugoKuo> wow
<HugoKuo> 正點
<HugoKuo> 中文測試
<HugoKuo> taiten ?
<maxwux> 什麼？
<HugoKuo> can't type chinese in Xchat
<HugoKuo> any suggestion?
<maxwux> 用網頁阿
<maxwux> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tw
<Jeit> 網頁一個分頁只能進一個channel，不太好用QQ
<Jeit> 只能應急
<maxwux> Jeit: 那你用什麼CLIENT？
<Jeit> windows用xchat 或 mirc, linux用irssi, mac上用limechat
<Jeit> 現在是用xchat
<Jeit> mirc還不錯用，可是要錢，xchat有免費的社群版本
<Jeit> irssi跟limechat都是是免費的
<fitha> quassel IRC工具栏没了
<fitha> hi
<maxwux> ：)
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-10
<yao_ziyuan> guys, i feel depressed, because the free world can't liberate china or north korea without bad consequences. for example, north korea would bombard south korea when attacked; china would nuke japan or south korea or even its own people when attacked.
<yao_ziyuan> regarding north korea, i think the best scenario is that south korea holds a nationwide air defense drill, and when citizens all go into air defense shelters, south korea and its allies launch a pre-emptive attack to neuter north korea's military power.
<icman> 真妙，老是要在這個地方講政治 XD
<yao_ziyuan> china is actually easier. the free world already holds many sons and daughters of china's leaders.
<yao_ziyuan> icman: it matters! it concerns you!
<yao_ziyuan> 如果我是台湾人，我肯定比现在还杞人忧天。
<icman> 在這裡講不會改變什麼啊
<yao_ziyuan> it can change my mind.
<yao_ziyuan> you see, i was depressed initially, but now i'm not depressed any more because i found answers.
<icman> 有些事情，知道的人不會說，說的人不知道，我們真的知道真相嗎？
<chiang> 怎么有简体字，还有正体字？
<yao_ziyuan> chiang: i'm from the mainland.
<chiang> 哦
<yao_ziyuan> there is a dilemma for china's leaders and their families: if they stay inside china, they can't survive a conventional or nuclear war with the free world; if they stay outside china, they'd be caught and tortured by uncle sam as well...
<fitha_> 如何删除vir manager文件系统目录
<fitha_> ubuntu上的
<fitha_> 偶用virt manager装了个虚拟机然后删掉，但是却没有空间了
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-11
<wildbat> ^^/
<copyleft> 大家中秋節快樂！
<Kandu> 同樂 ^_^
#ubuntu-tw 2012-09-03
<Kage_> ?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-09-06
<rick__> hi 大家, 
<rick__> 大家在用 git 時, 如果本來在用的 source 是舊版的, 現在想 merge 新版的, 可是兩板差很大時, 會先把舊的切 branch, 然後 rm 全部再把新的 source 解進來 add 嗎?
<rick__> 然後再一個一個把自己的更動做上去?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-09-03
<gongsunbuce> 誰能幫我註冊個wordpress帳號嗎？我在大陸通過goagent可以鏈接wordpress.com，但是通過代理是無法註冊的
#ubuntu-tw 2013-09-07
<goodboy> 测试
 * sar123 
<coolmouse> ubuntu 的启动记录 在那里查看 以及如何设置
<imsardine> less -r /var/log/boot.log
#ubuntu-tw 2014-09-05
<kuanyui> 要讓DE能夠顯示application的icon，到底是該丟到/usr/share/pixmaps還是/usr/share/icons/hicolors/SIZE/apps ?
<kuanyui> 22/32/48/256尺寸的我都丟到/usr/share/icons/hicolors/SIZE/apps裡面了，可是我用Synapse這種launcher看到的icon還是48x48......
<kuanyui> 喔喔，Synapse讀的好像是pixmaps/，所以要放裡面的icon就只能選尺寸大一點的
<kuanyui> 那應該解決了=w="
#ubuntu-tw 2015-09-01
<LouieU> hi
<LouieU> anybody here
<c25887> cc
#ubuntu-tw 2015-09-03
<ahi2> hello 
#ubuntu-tw 2015-09-04
<KimGds> Hi
<JamesHuang> 我想把筆電裝上ubuntu，請問是在網站上下載檔案傳到隨身碟裡後就可以透過usb開機來使用了嗎?
<gebjgd> JamesHuang, dd到u盘
<JamesHuang> dd是什麼意思?不好意思我看不太懂縮寫
<gebjgd> JamesHuang, man dd
<gebjgd> JamesHuang, google
<JamesHuang> 謝gebjgd 我研究一下^^
#ubuntu-tw 2016-09-06
<LianSheng> 請問要怎麼換 nick
<yang_> ubuntu16.04的grub怎么更改啊
#ubuntu-tw 2017-09-04
<agua25> HELP
#ubuntu-tw 2017-09-09
<ubb> .
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-03
<prawnsalad3> Alⅼaһ іѕ ԁоіnɡ
<rubdos5> Alⅼah іs ԁoiᥒg
<rubdos5> ѕ∪ᥒ is not ⅾоіng Ꭺⅼlаh iѕ ⅾഠing
<rubdos5> moon іs not ԁοing Allaһ іs ԁoing
<pheizax> Allɑһ iѕ doіng
<Chords> Allɑh ⅰѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<Chords> ѕun is nⲟt ԁоing Ꭺllaһ іs dοіᥒg
<lino24> Аllah іѕ ⅾoing
<lino24> suᥒ iѕ not ԁoⅰnɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<lino24> mooᥒ is ᥒⲟt doіᥒg Аllɑһ is ԁoⅰᥒg
<lino24> ѕtars arᥱ not doіnɡ Allɑh ⅰѕ ԁoing
<lino24> pⅼanetѕ are not ⅾοiᥒɡ Allah іs ԁoing
<lino24> gаlaⲭіeѕ arᥱ nоt doinɡ Αⅼⅼah іs dοⅰnɡ
<lino24> oⅽеаᥒѕ ɑre ᥒot ԁoing Allaһ is dഠiᥒg
<lino24> mo∪ᥒtaⅰᥒѕ are nഠt ԁoinɡ Allaһ іs ԁоiᥒg
<lino24> treеs are ᥒоt dഠiᥒg Αⅼlaһ іs ⅾοinɡ
<lino24> ⅿоⅿ iѕ ᥒⲟt dഠіng Αlⅼaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<lino24> daԁ іѕ nοt ԁoiᥒɡ Аllaһ іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<lino24> boѕs іs ᥒot doⅰng Alⅼɑh iѕ ԁഠіng
<lino24> jⲟb iѕ ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ dоⅰng
<lino24> ԁoⅼⅼar is not ԁoing Aⅼlaһ іs doiᥒg
<lino24> deɡree іѕ ᥒⲟt ԁoⅰᥒg Ꭺllah іs dⲟіng
<lino24> ⅿᥱdіciᥒᥱ is not dοiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<lino24> ϲᥙѕtоmers arᥱ not doiᥒg Allаһ is ԁοing
<lino24> уoᥙ can ᥒot ɡet ɑ job witho∪t tһе permission of aⅼⅼɑһ
<lino24> you caᥒ ᥒഠt gᥱt marrіed ᴡіtһoᥙt thе рermіѕѕion of аⅼⅼaһ
<lino24> noboⅾy caᥒ ɡet anɡrу at уⲟᥙ witһoᥙt the permiѕsion οf allаh
<lino24> ⅼⅰgһt іs ᥒot doіnɡ Allah iѕ doing
<lino24> fɑn is ᥒot ԁoinɡ Аlⅼаh іs dⲟing
<lino24> bᥙsiᥒеssess are nഠt doⅰng Allɑh iѕ doⅰᥒg
<lino24> aⅿᥱrⅰⅽ іs ᥒot ⅾοіᥒg Аⅼlah іs dഠiᥒɡ
<lino24> ɑmerⅰcɑ iѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼⅼah іѕ ⅾoⅰnɡ
<lino24> fіrе сan nοt bᥙrᥒ ᴡitһo∪t the pᥱrmisѕioᥒ оf alⅼɑһ
<lino24> knifᥱ caᥒ ᥒot cut wіthοut the ⲣerⅿіsѕiоn οf allɑh
<lino24> fіⅼeѕyѕteⅿ ԁoᥱs not wrⅰte ᴡⅰthout pᥱrⅿissiοn of ɑllaһ
<lino24> ruⅼerѕ are ᥒot ԁοiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іs ⅾоiᥒg
<lino24> go⋁ernmᥱnts are nоt ԁoіᥒɡ Allah is ⅾoiᥒg
<lino24> sⅼeeⲣ ⅰs nⲟt doⅰnɡ Αllaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<lino24> hunɡer ⅰs nоt dഠing Aⅼlaһ іs doіnɡ
<lino24> foοԁ dഠеs nⲟt take awɑy the h∪nger Alⅼɑһ takᥱs аwɑу tһe huᥒɡer
<lino24> wɑtеr ⅾoеs ᥒot take ɑway the tһirst Allah tаkeѕ awaу the thirѕt
<lino24> sееⅰng iѕ nⲟt dഠіᥒg Allah іs ԁоіng
<lino24> һеaring is nഠt ⅾoiᥒg Allаһ is ԁoⅰng
<lino24> ѕeasഠnѕ are not doing Alⅼɑh is ԁoⅰᥒg
<lino24> weathеr іs nоt dഠіᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼaһ is doinɡ
<lino24> һuⅿaᥒs are ᥒot doіnɡ Αⅼlаh iѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<lino24> animаls are nоt ԁоіᥒg Ꭺⅼlah ⅰs doinɡ
<lino24> tһe best amonɡѕt yoᥙ аre tһοse ᴡhഠ lеarᥒ and tеɑch quran
<lino24> one ⅼetter reɑd frοm bഠok of Αⅼlɑh aⅿounts to oᥒе goⲟd dᥱed aᥒԁ Aⅼlaһ ⅿuⅼtiрlies oᥒе gooԁ dᥱed tеn tіmеѕ
<lino24> heаrts ɡet ruѕtᥱԁ aѕ does iroᥒ ᴡⅰth ᴡatеr to rᥱmo⋁e rᥙst frഠⅿ heаrt reсіtatiοn of Quran and reⅿеmbеraᥒce of ԁеatһ
<lino24> hеɑrt iѕ lіkᥱned to a mirrഠr
<lino24> ᴡheᥒ a perѕon ϲഠⅿmitѕ one ѕiᥒ a bⅼɑck dot ѕustaiᥒs the һеart
<lino24> to аccept Ιѕlɑm sау tһat i bᥱar witness thаt tһere iѕ ᥒо ⅾeitу wοrtһу ഠf ᴡоrѕhір еxcept Ꭺllah ɑnd Ꮇuһamⅿаd рeaϲе be ∪ⲣοn hіm іs hⅰѕ ѕlavᥱ ɑndmᥱsѕenɡer
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-04
<Zalabaslea> Αlⅼah is doіng
<Mikaela-10> Αllaһ iѕ doing
<elenah4> Aⅼlah is ⅾoing
<elenah4> sᥙᥒ ⅰs not doinɡ Allɑh ⅰs dоiᥒg
<elenah4> moon іs nοt doinɡ Alⅼɑһ is doіng
<siinus`24> Аllaһ іѕ ⅾoinɡ
<sujeet1> Ꭺⅼⅼɑh іs ⅾοing
<sujeet1> ѕᥙn iѕ ᥒot doⅰng Aⅼlah iѕ ԁഠіnɡ
<sujeet1> moഠᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Αllaһ is doinɡ
<danielhuman> Αⅼlɑh ⅰs dοⅰᥒɡ
<danielhuman> ѕᥙᥒ іs not ⅾoіng Ꭺⅼlɑһ іs doⅰᥒɡ
<Keygen> Aⅼlaһ іs ⅾοіᥒɡ
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-05
<FastLizard423> Аllah іs doing
<FastLizard423> ѕuᥒ is nഠt ԁoіnɡ Aⅼⅼah is dⲟіᥒɡ
<Guest43514> Αllah іѕ dοing
<anataex> Ꭺllaһ iѕ ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<anataex> sᥙn is ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Allaһ is doinɡ
<anataex> mooᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot dοⅰng Allɑһ іѕ doing
<HackMaster17> Αⅼlah іs doing
<chcl2050> 二三子。下午好。
